# Becoming a journeyman in Texas



## Steven A. (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone know the requirements to move from an apprentice to a journeyman in Texas?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ask your journeyman.
https://www.tdlr.texas.gov/electricians/elecfaq.htm

https://www.tdlr.texas.gov/electricians/forms/ELC005%20Journeyman%20Electrician%20License%20Application.pdf


----------

